# longfin bristlenose + dwarf gourami?



## swimmy (Jun 13, 2009)

I was wondering if I could keep an albino longfin bristlenose pleco with a dwarf gourami. When I first got the pleco, I found a new home for my dwarf gourami because he was such a bully and started nipping at the long fins. Now I feel like the most vibrant part of my tank is missing because he was so responsive to people. 
I have read that not all dwarf gouramis are that aggressive, but I don't want to get another only to have to give him away too. I know it was probably partially because he was a male, but the only pet store that is close to where I live is Petsmart, and they don't sell females.
Oh, the tank is a 9 gallon, fully cycled, with lots of plants, a pleco cave, and some driftwood. 
I am open to any advice. I would much rather someone tell me it's a bad idea than to find out the hard way. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------

